# Ive done a daft thing



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

Not sure Im posting this in the right place.... but here goes.....

Decided to repaint the kitchen. Hubby and I decided to go a few shades lighter than the colour we already have.

So I made a note of the colour and went off to Homebase. But they didnt have that colour to compare it with anything else. So I chose something that looked a few shades lighter.

Ive painted it on the walls, and it is lighter, but not that much. And I've compared the new colour on the tin of paint with the old tin of paint and notice the shades are very similar.

If I'd have known that I would've gone lighter still, or maybe even a different colour.

Hubs is annoyed with me for "going behind his back" to go ahead with this decorating, but I thought I would being helpful in getting the job done while he was at work!:scratchhead:

Now Im feeling grumpy!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

wow he's a little touchy, huh. so whats _really_ bothering him?


----------



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

Blanca said:


> wow he's a little touchy, huh. so whats _really_ bothering him?


Oh he's always like that when he doesnt have control:scratchhead:

I guess over the years I've just learnt to deal with it as it's not always an issue!

He's going to Homebase after work just to satisfy himself there wasnt any "better" colours we could've had!:banghead:


----------

